# pkg check



## fernandel (Feb 14, 2016)

Today I run:

```
pkg check -d -n -a
Checking all packages: 100%
octave has require a missing libraries: libgl2ps.so
octave has require a missing libraries: libopenblasp.so
opencv-core has require a missing libraries: libtbb.so
py27-numpy has require a missing libraries: libopenblas.so
```
I did check and all libraries are installed. I use `pkg upgrade -f` for each one but it is the same.
Thank you.


----------



## chrbr (Feb 14, 2016)

Dear fernandel,
please run `pkg_libchk` from sysutils/bsdadminscripts. With `pkg check -d -n -a` I get also a false positive on math/py-numpy. I am not sure if `pkg check -d -n -a` is based on the default configurations or so.


----------



## kpa (Feb 14, 2016)

I did write some time ago on another thread about this problem. The issue is that pkg(8) is unnecessarily strict about what is a shared library and it will not register some otherwise perfectly working shared libraries as such unless the libraries are tagged in their ELF headers with the so called SONAME tag that states the name of the library.


----------



## protocelt (Feb 14, 2016)

The annoying part here is the resulting package will still be installed, registered, then finds and uses the correct library anyway if it exists, which it usually does, causing confusion like this when `# pkg check` is run by a user as above.

I wonder how many of the libraries in the ports tree are missing the tag.


----------

